# Used oil reports and oil recommendations



## dmelgar (Jul 10, 2002)

Ok, I've seriously tried to look through lots of oil recommendations. I find lots of statements from folks about whats good and bad but very little in the way of actual lab reports or other data to back it up.

Is there some place that collects lab reports for various oils for Volkswagen cars? 

Is there an FAQ or summation of the available lab reports to indicate what oils are good in what circumstances.

In my case, I'm looking for the best oil to get 10k oil change interval with a 2017 Golf (MK7) Wolfsburg.


I know 502 is the requirement.
I'm trying to find comparative information regarding, Mobil 1 0w-40, Castrol Edge 5w-30 or 0w-40, any of many LiquiMoly 5w-30 or 5w-40 oils.

Thanks


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

I believe 505.1 is the spec for extended intervals. If I am wrong someone here will surely point that out. THIS covers both specs according to the TSB. Happy shopping.


----------



## dmelgar (Jul 10, 2002)

Ichabod0525 said:


> I believe 505.1 is the spec for extended intervals. If I am wrong someone here will surely point that out. THIS covers both specs according to the TSB. Happy shopping.


505.01 is specifically intended for Diesel engines. I'm looking for oil for US gasoline engine. There are some extended OCI standards apply only to low sulfur gasoline, which the US does NOT have consistently.


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

I can partially help you out in a direction that can better help you reach your end goal. I get my oil analysis done through www.blackstone-labs.com. Go on their website and request a free test kit. They charge you only when they test the oil for $28. The test results show the quantity of medals in your oil along with where they should be and national average. They do charge extra for TBN, but dont remember how much. Good luck!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ichabod0525 said:


> I believe 505.1 is the spec for extended intervals. If I am wrong someone here will surely point that out. THIS covers both specs according to the TSB. Happy shopping.


503 standards is for flexible service intervals, up to 30,000 km.

505 series is TDI and that's a fixed 10,000 mile interval. 505.01 is specific for Pumpe-Duse TDI engines, where the injector are individual pumps and driven off of the camshaft, so it would need extra wear protection. Effectiveness of 505.01 is debatable.

Certain gas FSI applications though, did call for 505.01, such as the RS4 4.2L V8 FSI engine


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

nutsofast1.8T said:


> I can partially help you out in a direction that can better help you reach your end goal. I get my oil analysis done through www.blackstone-labs.com. Go on their website and request a free test kit. They charge you only when they test the oil for $28. The test results show the quantity of medals in your oil along with where they should be and national average. They do charge extra for TBN, but dont remember how much. Good luck!


iirc, $10 extra


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Back in the day, the top oil was Renewable Lubes Biosyn HD 5w40, as it produced better wear numbers. There was a plot of various Iron wear (but the original plot has site hosting issues)

https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/1173372

And... not a 502.00 certified oil


----------



## Huntermike (Dec 23, 2018)

Here's a report from Castrol Edge 0w-30 A3/B4 502 00 approved oil run for 5600 miles. Lots of life left.
'17 GTI


----------



## Greengo1 (Mar 26, 2019)

I have 2015 Passat 1,8 TSI. And I know that it is recommended to use 1,8 VAG SPECIAL PLUS SW40 but how about Castrol EDGE Professional Longlife III 5W30?


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

MB 229.5 is the spec to look for. 502 is fine for an old 2.Slo or maybe a VR6, Basically an antiquated and obsolete spec.

https://online.lubrizol.com/relperftool/pc.html


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pheww... glad my LM/Kool Aid has 229.5.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah, but you paid double for it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

A.Junkie said:


> Yeah, but you paid double for it.


Accurate. I chose to spend my money as I see fit and tossing support to my favorite online Euro retailer for a $60 kit vs. $40 is money well spent.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

2017 1.4 Jetta TSI
Penzoil Platinum Euro 0w40 VW 502 and MB 229.5 spec.
4,445 Mile oil change.
Lots of short trips. Harsh ohio winters.
Since the oil thinned down to a 30 weight, I plan on keeping my oil change intervals at no more than 5,000 miles or one year.

I would say determining the type of daily commute you have is more important than trying to split hairs and figure out which oil will get you to 10k miles. If you do mostly easy highway mileage in a mild climate, then 10k oil changes may work fine on any 502 spec oil. 
If you have a more severe duty commute with short trips and harsh winters like I do, you will want to stick to the 5k oil changes.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My latest. 6k in Liquimoly Leichtlauf 5W40. Usually go to 7.5ish. Changed early for Stage 2 IS20.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

After seeing your factory-fill UOA at 10.9cSt, I'm going to try Rotella Gas & Truck 5w-30 in wife's stock Golf S/W manual. Rotella GT specs 11.7 cSt or so, but then UOAs at 10.3 ish, so I actually think the engine will be happy on it. Good +237C flashpoint too.



















It's a state of the art additive pack that looks like the new Dexos 1 Gen 2 or API SN+, specs geared towards DI engines. Lowered calcium, good boron, high moly / high magnesium is the ticket. I know nobody else will be trying it, but I do not mind, there's no real risk if I check for excess wear by doing an initial UOA, and now we have a baseline of super-low wear in KarstGeo engine. I don't think stock 1.8T needs a thick oil to get low wear though.

https://shell-livedocs.com/data/published/en/86da4bf5-68c8-4676-bbe7-a2d42cc13ba7.pdf

https://rotella.shell.com/en_us/products/gas-truck-synthetic-engine-oil.html


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

Tons of info, but one of my favorite oil blogs. 

https://540ratblog.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/motor-oil-wear-test-ranking/

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

A.Junkie said:


> After seeing your factory-fill UOA at 10.9cSt, I'm going to try Rotella Gas & Truck 5w-30 in wife's stock Golf S/W manual. Rotella GT specs 11.7 cSt or so, but then UOAs at 10.3 ish, so I actually think the engine will be happy on it. Good +237C flashpoint too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So based on my UOAs you would call my data "super low wear"? I am new to this UOA stuff.


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Single digits in iron and aluminum is low wear. You don't even have to compare it to other UOAs, it's LOW.

I'm going to look into it over time. My first UOA will be next year at this time, to check out the Pennzoil Ultra Viper spec 0w-40 I am using. No Euro specs, but it's data sheet compares favorably to the Euro version.










I have a buttload, Rotella too...but Rotella is boring.




























It turns out AutoZone had Rotella GT 5w-30 on clearance for $15. Do the rebate and it's $5/jug. You can do 4 at a time, so it's worthwhile. It seems like they only put 2 jug out at a time, but it's there. I have 8 jugs, so I hope the UOA looks good. It's as thick as Euro 5w-30 at 11.7cSt, and has the newest D1G2 additive pack with 100+ppm of moly, a GDI / turbo formula with low Ca and high Mg. I'll use it in winter and the 0w-40 in summer.

I have 4 cars myself and work on 6 total in the family.


----------

